# Antler & Buckeye Burl



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Please disregard the title, this one I think is either Black Gum Burl or Hickory Burl Sorry it is still early so I will confirm shortly.

Had time to get one more call made before I Headed outta town again, This is Antler & unstabilized Burl that i have been drying for almost a year. Inlayed with Silver Solder & a THO Stainless Band with a CA finish -Double Reed Duck Call . This is a special call I hope the recipient like it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it. They just keep getting better and better.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Fantastic work Robert!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

What kind of antler is that?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> What kind of antler is that?


I think it's Black Angus, Bill....:rotfl:

Superb Work, Mate !!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I think it's Black Angus, Bill....:rotfl:
> 
> Superb Work, Mate !!!!!!:cheers:


I know it's not deer....most I ever see is about the size of my thumb LOL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!

I apologize for the mistake on the wood guys,I had three stacks together drying, Buckeye Burl, Hickory Burl & Black Gum. My theory is the wood fairy's evil twin must have mixed them up... Quite embarassing for me. but i think the end results look good. 

I have some large sheds of whitetail I have been slowly cutting up, the Toneboard is a cocobla dowl I turned down from a piece of 1x1 and I glued it in the antler "Exhaust" end of the insert. This call has about 7 coats of CA sanded to 1000 and then the Tripoli, White Diamond & Carnuba Wax polish system. I wish my photos could reflect the finish better.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, that thing pops out at you like the last one. That is FINE looking.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

THank you Slip!! Hope you have a great weekend. I hope to be back home from the west coast tomorrow afternoon!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Georgeous !!!!!!!
I need a one on one with the CA.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

How do you turn the metal inlay? Is it sized or do you turn it with the wood?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

It is like a wire inlay Dive but i used solder. Here is a link that explains the process.

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,6241.0.html


----------

